# visar



## danifernanda

otra duda con la traducción de esta frase, me complica traducir "visando"
Dentro das possibilidades alcançadas e visando melhor atingir as características observadas ao longo da pesquisa


----------



## englishmania

"Visando" significa "tendo em vista", "tendo como objectivo"

Do dicionário:


> visar [vi'zaR] vtrd
> 2. fig proponerse, pretender;
> *este projeto visa fortalecer as relações entre ambos os países *este proyecto pretende fortalecer las relaciones entre ambos países.


----------



## danifernanda

sí, creo que la mejor traducción en este contexto sería "pretendiendo", gracias!


----------



## Fer BA

Me gusta más _en vistas de alcanzar.._ o _con vistas de alcanzar_..


----------



## WhoSoyEu

..."tratando de mejor alcanzar"...


----------



## danifernanda

de acuerdo al contexto de la frase considero que la última sugerencia es la más adecuada!


----------



## FerGilmour

Años después, "mejor alcanzar" no es una construcción correcta en español... "Visar", en el contexto citado, es _pretender _o _apuntar a_. Me inclino, muy tarde, por las sugerencias de Englishmania.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

FerGilmour said:


> Años después, "mejor alcanzar" no es una construcción correcta en español... "Visar", en el contexto citado, es _pretender _o _apuntar a_. Me inclino, muy tarde, por las sugerencias de Englishmania.
> Saludos a todos.


Por qué esa expresión no está correcta en español?


----------



## FerGilmour

WhoSoyEu, es una traducción literal del portugués. "Melhor atender", "Melhor alcanzar". En español no se utiliza. Intenté buscar fuentes, pero no las encuentro; creo que simplemente no las hay porque a nadie se le ocurriría escribir de ese modo en español. Como dice mi firma -en frase robada-, yo me siento orgulloso de lo que he leído. Bien, en más de dos mil libros que llevo leídos en español hasta la fecha, jamás me encontré con la construcción "Mejor + infinitivo". Constituye uno de los puntos que llamó mi atención cuando comencé a estudiar portugués. Para encontrar una fuente, debería existir una tendencia al uso incorrecto, y no la hay, ni creo que la haya habido nunca. Quizás pueda escucharse algo así en el norte de Uruguay, por influencia del portugués. Pero eso es traducción literal del portugués, no tiene antecedentes de uso habitual en español internacional. Pido disculpas, una vez más, por no poder citar una fuente. Busqué con varias alternativas en diferentes lugares, y no encontré nada al respecto.
En español se usa el verbo antepuesto al adverbio. "Estamos sempre prontos para melhor atendé-lo" debería traducirse como "Estamos siempre listos para atenderlo mejor", a modo de ejemplo. 
¡Saludos!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Perdona Fer, pero no estoy de acuerdo. Si buscas la expresión en Google vas a encontrar un montón de referencias NO TRADUCIDAS DEL PORTUGUÉS, es decir, de gente de habla hispánica 100%. 

Te paso un site de España: http://desmotivaciones.es/3326317/Es-Mejor-Alcanzar

Quizás en Argentina o en la República de Ribeirão Preto (lembranças para o Pinguim!) no sea corriente, pero en otros lados sí lo es.

Saludos y perdona la broma ribero-pretana.


----------



## FerGilmour

Estimado WhoSoyEu, no se trata de la misma construcción. Las que citas son comparaciones, del tipo "Es mejor hacer esto que aquello", "Es mejor ser de esta forma que de aquella otra". Las que no son correctas son aquellas donde el adverbio o adjetivo modifican al infinitivo luego de una preposición. "Para mejor entender", "Para mejor atender", etc. De esas, te aseguro que no habrás de encontrar, porque se utilizan exactamente al revés. No se trata de una costumbre argentina, siempre hago una abstracción de cualquier tendencia a los regionalismos, empezando por los propios. 
Estaré pasando por el Pinguim en los próximos días, seguramente. 
¡Saludos!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Quizás tengas razón pero no estoy convencido. ¡Salud!


----------



## FerGilmour

Estimado WhoSoyEu, me gustaría que otro hispanoparlante nativo con mayores conocimientos de gramática y lingüística pudiera darnos una visión determinante. Lamento, sinceramente, no poder ofrecer otras fuentes. 
Mis respetuosos saludos.


----------



## Gamen

Hola.
Estoy de acuerdo con ferGilmour. No decimos en español "tratando de mejor alcanzar". No me suena nada bien.
Otra cosa muy distinta es decir "es mejor alcanzar" cuya estructura es "ser mejor + infinitivo". Esta sí es frecuente.

No es posible traducir literalmente la oración  al español porque no tiene sentido. 
Tal vez podemos decir: "Dentro de las posibilidades que existen y con el fin de plasmar/reflejar de la mejor manera posible las variables observadas a lo largo de la investigación".


----------



## RC65

tal vez podría ser así: 
Dentro de las posibilidades alcanzadas y _con miras a_ reflejar las características observadas a lo largo de la investigación.


----------



## Ari RT

Se explorássemos uma camada além da gramatical, tampouco em PT estaria bem. Alguns verbos, digo, algumas ações, não admitem modulação e atingir (nessa acepção) é um deles. Uma meta é atingida ou não é. Quem chegou beeeeem pertinho NÃO  atingiu a meta. Diga, então, que QUASE atingiu. 
- ou se consegue algo ou não se consegue;
- ou bem se alcança o objetivo ou não se alcança;
- não existe morrer mais ou morrer menos, a não ser em sentido figurado;
- infectado pelo coronavírus ou (ainda) livre dele, meio contágio não há; etc.
O que pode estar subentendido (precisaríamos de mais contexto para afirmá-lo) é "...buscando a maior aderência / correlação / aproximação com as características observadas..."


----------



## Carfer

Mas _'atingir_' é, frequentemente, susceptível de gradação, não tem de ser um absoluto. Depende do que se pretende alcançar. Posso dizer '_melhor atingir_' se com isso quiser dizer, por exemplo, que consigo mais facilmente o objectivo ou consigo um resultado mais rico. Creio que é nessa perspectiva que '_melhor'_ se justifica.


----------



## Ari RT

Gramaticalmente falando, concordo. Não tenho reparo a "melhor atingir". Mas isso seria uma forma vernacular (gramaticalmente correta, insisto) de "atingir da melhor forma" ou "atingir do modo mais econômico" ou com menor esforço ou com maior garantia de sucesso etc. Na verdade eu uso e gosto. Quanto menos palavras pudermos usar para significar algo, melhor.
O caráter instantâneo da ação significada só vem à tona na abordagem semântica.
Pode-se quase morrer, pode-se ter uma boa morte ou morrer violentamente, mas não se pode morrer muito ou só um pouquinho (a não ser figurativamente). Pode-se desistir cedo, tardiamente, covardemente, mas não se pode desistir muito: ou desiste ou não desiste. Reconheci seu rosto ou não reconheci, não há meio termo.
Os mais doutos ajudem, por favor. Isso tem nome, mas na minha cabeça aspecto, fase e caráter misturam-se MUITO.


----------

